# RB26DETT Swap



## Big-Reese (Nov 15, 2005)

*Where can I find a RB25 Tansmission?*

Does anyone know where I can get a RB25 transmission? I've looked all over the place for one but cant find one. Thread title is wrong didnt see the RB26 swap thread.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Big-Reese said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a RB25 transmission? I've looked all over the place for one but cant find one. Thread title is wrong didnt see the RB26 swap thread.


did you try this place


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL google ftw


----------



## Big-Reese (Nov 15, 2005)

only place they show that sells that transmission is mckinneys. So I guess thats the onlt place huh?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

there are tons of places. Just gotta get your ass on the phone. A good place to call is JHOT exports, and I found this guy in Texas. He's selling the whole motorset but he may know where to get just a trans worth contacting him

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/JDM-...33615QQitemZ8013336363QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Big-Reese (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks opium. I've looked for awhile but I never thought to call people.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

no problem... here is jhot's website http://www.jhotexports.com/ anther good places is http://www.jarcoinc.com/. I've ordered from both of these places with positive results. The problem is that they will have a trans, but aren't willing to sell the motor without it. You could also call a shop I used to work for. Fueleld Performance. (480) 897.0712 I know they have some RB25 motorsets,, but parting them out I'm not sure. Worst they can say is no.


----------



## Big-Reese (Nov 15, 2005)

Well that ebay link you gave me they have a trans for me so I appreciate the help you did for me.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

awesome!! congrats and good luck with the swap.

edit: Make sure that when you get it, that you are getting a 25 trans and not a 20. Sometimes people pull shit like this hoping you are uniformed. Here's the size difference between a 20 vs. 25

20 is obviously the smaller one  Also make sure it has the slave cylinder with it. These are very very very hard to come by. It must have one!!! The 25 and 26 share the same slave cylinder, but no other nissan model in the states shares it. I heard** you can use 300zx parts to re-build it but the 300zx nor any other nissan have the same slave cylinder to date


----------

